# carpet on dirt jumps and any good dirt jump info



## gear-O-choice (Oct 9, 2005)

hey i just built a dirt jumper and just started dirtjumping. i built some jumps in my back yard that are about 3 feet tall with about 5 foot gaps. i was wondering why in some pics why they put carpet on the lip. it is for more pop or somthing? also i want to get more air but still clear the gap any suggestions?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

its so the lips and landings dont get so beat up. especially when its hard to get water to the jump spot. more hangtime? build hte the tranny and lip to be more vertical. also make the landing taller adn steeper.


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

the carpet is for packing down the dirt or that is what we used it for. If you want more "pop" then pull up more or build the lip steeper.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

for more pop get more speed and make the lip steeeep


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

StinkyOne said:


> the carpet is for packing down the dirt or that is what we used it for. If you want more "pop" then pull up more or build the lip steeper.


and sometimes for wet conditions...ruts and mud....or muddy ruts...or just mud...


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

but you dont need carpet if you pack your jumps with goat blood and piss instead of water because it makes 'em extra hard...


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah all my jumps are covered in pink shag carpet. the landings for the drops are in cheeta skin


they just protect the jump man, i think i might do it myself if i can find some carpet


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

so that way the lips dont get run over and ruined and they hold their position. and they do it to the lips of the landing so when u come close to or do case it doesnt ruin it. get tons of speed and pull up the bars when ur front tire hits the lip and then jump straight up in the air with ur body when ur rear tire hits the lip, making u equaL in the air. this might help..


----------



## HJB (Apr 27, 2004)

austinb89 said:


> yeah all my jumps are covered in pink shag carpet. the landings for the drops are in cheeta skin


Must be a b!tch to vacume


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i've had so many problems with dj's. finding stuff to make them harder since i'm building with a mixture of dirt and sand, its always hard to find stuff. carpets works really well


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Putting carpet on your jumps is to make them confy to lay on


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Putting carpet on your jumps is to make them confy to lay on


hobo's sleep on mine


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Bums/Homeless camps and DJ spots are like peanut butter and jelly.... awesome. I swear it is true... good 'public' dj spot = homeless camp 9/10.

So, Roamer kicked me some science over the phone this summer when he did NOT come and session the gully and opted for these 'lame' trails up north from springtucky...

I have yet to try it ..., but you get the carpet wet, and turn it towards the lip, come back manana... packed!

Next summer I think we'll be doing that, and the landings... problem is the bums steal that shizzz for beds and what not, or they burn it....

meh...


----------

